# anybody a vegetarian or vegan?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm interested in looking into becoming a vegetarian or a vegan and I dunno where to look for some real good information. Anybody know any good vegetarian recipes?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My son a vegetarian from age 4 to age 14. It was hard to make sure he got everything he needed. I don't think I did too bad as he was 6ft at 14. 

I use to make him lots of meals with beans so he got hs protein. I also bought Morning Star farm vegie meat.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

See I don't want to do it wrong, I wanna know how to get everything my body needs still and whatnot, so I wanna look up what information I can... I will admit that those veggie burgers gross me out... LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

good luck megan  i can give up most things but not meat though i love fruit and vegtables


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol to be honest.. i eat the meat but it doesn't really appeal to me anymore. i just eat it cuz i know i need to. figure i might as well look into just eliminating it hahaha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

do you have a nutritionist in your area you can talk to? that might be your best bet on where to start so you can find out what YOU will still need and how much of it and how to safely start a new diet


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

My family went Vegan for 1 year it started out as a challenge from a friend to go vegan for a week) we felt so good and had so much energy we kept at it. I will see what I can drag out of my favorites the food was so good and we felt awesome, I might go back to it so I can stop feeling sluggish. The kids hyperness went down, the moodiness of the pre teen went down it was actually great.

Vegetarian + Vegan Recipes

there is also vegan food in the freezer section, we loved the corn dogs, sausage and bacon.

here is the food pyramid so that you can see what you need to eat etc. It really is not complicated once you get it down.
Vegan Food Pyramid | ChooseVeg.com

Worried about the protein part here you go Protein in the Vegan Diet -- The Vegetarian Resource Group

I have more but here is a good start

Be back later with more info for ya


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

see above post condensing


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Are you completely cutting out meat including fish & chicken? Eggs, milk & anything with animal by products as well?

Here's a link for vegetarian/vegan recipes from my favorite store though I'm not vegetarian I like some of their foods: http://www.nutritionsmart.com/commo...e=12&storeID=8DL33QDQR2S92LR50G03N0ET95B5AVQ4


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet, gamer that sounds amazing!! Michelle, I think I may look into that! I've never talked to a nutritionist before but thats just the kinda person i need! someone to tell me what to eat and how much and to spell it out black and white for me. lolol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lex I don't eat fish anyways and chicken won't be hard to cut out either, I don't particularly care for it. It's not as much of a 'oh im disgusted by meat' kind of thing, or a 'save the animals' kind of thing, but i also don't drink much milk or eat too many eggs. Then again, I do like cupcakes and you need an egg to make cupcakes. So probably what I'll start with is just cut out the meats and fish and chicken and will still have the milk and eggs..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Lex I don't eat fish anyways and chicken won't be hard to cut out either, I don't particularly care for it. It's not as much of a 'oh im disgusted by meat' kind of thing, or a 'save the animals' kind of thing, but i also don't drink much milk or eat too many eggs. Then again, I do like cupcakes and you need an egg to make cupcakes. So probably what I'll start with is just cut out the meats and fish and chicken and will still have the milk and eggs..


Ha-ha, I hear you on the cupcakes - I've debated on buying one of those big top cupcake things. But there are egg alternatives I hear that tastes just as good if you do decide to do away with eggs.

I don't eat red meat but I do eat chicken & fish. I don't drink milk either, come to thing of it... Unless a brownie's involved (rarely)... Though I insist on using vegan beauty & make up products since they aren't really a necessity per-se'.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm I didn't even think about vegan beauty products?????? thats crazy!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

a nutritionist may be able to set you up on a personalized vegan or vegitatrian diet and can talk to you about which would fit your needs specifically.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Hmm I didn't even think about vegan beauty products?????? thats crazy!


Bare minerals & vegan lip balm . My skin looks & feels amazing after switching from clinique, Lancome also have good 'animal friendly' products. Mineral shampoo & soap has worked wonders as well, doesn't wash away the nutrients, plus I have sensitive skin which 'was' such a pain... Just as crazy as it is normal...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

or just not use makeup  i am too lazy i never use anything


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

haha i only use a lil eyeliner and a lil mascara. thats pretty much it for makeup for meh!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> haha i only use a lil eyeliner and a lil mascara. thats pretty much it for makeup for meh!


So why are you going vegan, j/c?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just have always been interested in it and I don't particularly care for meat, I just eat it because it's there and I dunno really what to buy otherwise lolol, and I feel like I will be healthier also... I'm a pretty un-healthy girl!  hahaa


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, okay... What about pasta's, soups N salads? I usually mix it up with whatever I crave & take vitamins for what I lack. But like other's have stated - a dietician should be the best contact to point you in the appropriate direction. 

Now off to watch a movie with the hubster...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

once you cut out greasy foods and sodas and candy stuff you will feel so much better alone


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

but Michelle that is soooooooo hard  LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was vegetarian for 10 months when I was 19. I was driving to my grandmas and got behind a stock trailer with pigs going to slaughter. I started crying because they were so cute and pink, I did not eat meat for 10 months! Then I decided I could not live without steak and pork! OMG now I would raise a pig just to have all the pork in the freezer! lol funny how things change when you get older.

I know many ppl who do not really like meat that went vegetarian. It is just preference but we cannot live without it in our house. 

Now that I am pregnant I have changed how I eat to healthier selections and I do feel better. Just cutting out fast food and greasy meals makes a huge difference. The convenience of fast food has made it more difficult to stay in shape!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> but Michelle that is soooooooo hard  LOL


hahaha i know! but you just have to find healthy replacements for the bad stuff. right now i am going thru the process of healthy foods and the first few days you want the yucky foods when you smell them but you find new yummy foods that are healthy. i am not going vegatarian or vegan but if your intrested i tried making a thread called "diet" that we can all share our favorite healthy foods maybe get ideas and share em


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

For quite a while all I ate was chicken when it came to meat.
I did a lot of soy burgers and at some vegan health stores they sell soy hot dogs that taste even better then regular ones.
I also did a lot of salad with egg and with beans or something in it.
and ate a ton of fruit,
because I was still eating the chicken I didn't feel sluggish or like my body was shutting down at all.
idk why I didn't include chicken in the meat catorgory lol but it worked


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol I saw piggies in a slaughter truck once and was super sad  I like meat sometimes, but usually I just eat it because it's there. I really don't care for it, and so I figure learning to just not eat it would be sweet! And Michelle you should do that! I don't know too many healthy foods tho  hahahha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

there are lots of yummy healthy foods


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

A personal fave of mine

Flatbread
Olive Oil
Seasoning
Sundried Tomatoes
Mozzarella Cheese
Goat Cheese

Take a piece of flat bread & spread a little olive oil on it, sprinkle your choice of seasoning (I like garlic salt & basil), add sundried tomatoes, mozzarella cheese & goat cheese- not required but I love goat cheese. Bake in the toaster over @ 300 degrees for 8 minutes & viola. 

Great for a snack or quick lunch. 

btw if you're trying to cut soda, try cran-grape. I was a soda feen but crangrape has slowly weened me. I still drink caffeine free cocacola though. 

This was a personal carraba's fave of mine that I tried @ home & came out decently.

BTW - lack of soda = wicked headaches but go away after a day. It's due to your body having caffeine withdrawals


----------

